# Y a pas que le mac dans la vie



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

http://standblog.org/blog/2005/10/31/93114470-autre-citation-a-contre-courant


J'adore Steve! :love:


PS: j'aimerais bien trouver l'article en question mais il faut l'acheter snif


----------



## bouilla (2 Novembre 2005)

Un article parce que steve i s'est acheté un vélo ?...


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Un article parce que steve i s'est acheté un vélo ?...



Meu non c'est un article sur Steve Jobs et ce qui le motive encore. La citation c'est juste que quand on lui demande quel produit *technologique *non apple il a acheté récemment, il ne trouve à dire qu'un vélo.  Moi je trouve ça marrant.


----------



## iota (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

Certains analystes y verront un signe fort d'un futur accord entre Apple et les constructeurs de bicyclettes pour faciliter l'intégration de l'iPod sur leurs prochains modèles de vélo 

@+
iota


----------



## bouilla (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon, soit, mais il vous en faut pas beaucoup quand meme !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Donc steeve jobs n'utilise pas de pr&#233;servatifs. N'est-ce pas un peu de mauvais aloi ?


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soit, mais il vous en faut pas beaucoup quand meme !


Moui mais bon j'allais pas dire qu'Apple a dépassé le million de vidéo vendu sur l'iTMS, tout le monde s'en fiche et en plus l'ipod c'est pas un ipod vidéo, c'est _"an iPod with a wonderfully new color screen"_. 


 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc steeve jobs n'utilise pas de préservatifs. N'est-ce pas un peu de mauvais aloi ?


Ben il est marié Steve...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

Rappelez-vous, Lord Sinclair s'était bien mis à fabriquer des voiturettes électriques, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ne ferait pas des vélos ? ça serait chouette en plus, un vélo tout blanc avec une molette pour changer de pignon... 

:love:   

Ceci dit c'est vrai qu'à notre époque de surconsommation de produits technos chers et très vite périssables, le vélo devient une véritable anomalie... J'en ai racheté un l'an dernier et je n'en reviens pas : pas de mises à jour, pas de nouvelle version qui donnne envie de jeter le mien à la benne ou me rend ridicule de l'utiliser, peu de plantage (et c'est de ma faute dans ce cas...), pas de temps de "démarrage" comme n'importe quel APN ou autre, pas de consommables hors de prix... C'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> http://standblog.org/blog/2005/10/31/93114470-autre-citation-a-contre-courant
> 
> 
> J'adore Steve! :love:
> ...



Moi aussi, j'adore Steve. :love: 

La dernière fois qu'il a acheté une machine à laver, il a mis 2 semaines à se décider juste pour des considérations esthétiques. Sacré Steve.


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Novembre 2005)

On dirai une rencontre de fan club , Steve n'est pas un dieu, il toujours accessible pour nous.


----------



## meldon (3 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> On dirai une rencontre de fan club , Steve n'est pas un dieu, il toujours accessible pour nous.



Amen!


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Novembre 2005)

chanderl je croit que tu n'aura jamais de chance avec Meldon car c'est Steve qu'elle aime.


----------



## Macbeth (3 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pas de mises à jour, pas de nouvelle version qui donnne envie de jeter le mien à la benne ou me rend ridicule de l'utiliser, peu de plantage (et c'est de ma faute dans ce cas...), pas de temps de "démarrage" comme n'importe quel APN ou autre, pas de consommables hors de prix... C'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!!



Pour le temps de démarage, le vélo non, mais le cycliste, il lui faut parfois un certain temps de chauffe hein.
à Quand les ordinateurs à pédales pour retrouver le goùt des vraies valeures.


----------



## iKool (4 Novembre 2005)

Mais qui est donc ce Steve dont tout le monde parle tout le temps (avec révérence, la plupart du temps) et dont l'achat d'un vélo vous arrache tant de déclarations d'amour ????


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

Steeve Mac Queen, bien sur


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

A moins que ce ne soit ce Steve : 






​


----------



## meldon (4 Novembre 2005)

Je préfère celui-là


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Meu non c'est un article sur Steve Jobs et ce qui le motive encore. La citation c'est juste que quand on lui demande quel produit *technologique *non apple il a acheté récemment, il ne trouve à dire qu'un vélo.  Moi je trouve ça marrant.




pareil !


----------



## desmopro (5 Novembre 2005)

Attender qu'il passe a la moto , on en parlera au 20H , lol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2005)

Et maintenant qu'il a un vélo, il va lancer un nouveau truc qui va faire fureur : le Podcycling. Faire du vélo en écoutant sa musique sur son iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant qu'il a un vélo, il va lancer un nouveau truc qui va faire fureur : le Podcycling. Faire du vélo en écoutant sa musique sur son iPod.



lequel se rechargera par la dynamo


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Il est quelle couleur son vélo? blanc ou noir ? avec ou sans rayures ?...

:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il est quelle couleur son vélo? blanc ou noir ? avec ou sans rayures ?...
> 
> :mouais: :mouais:



pas des rayures: des rayons :mouais:


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas que le mac dans la vie


Non, non, il y a aussi les Femmes, les Autos :mouais: :rateau:


Mais, in fine, après bien des années de pratiques, ce qui coûte le moins cher c'est encore le Mac


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, il y a aussi les Femmes, les Autos :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> 
> Mais, in fine, après bien des années de pratiques, ce qui coûte le moins cher c'est encore le Mac



On voit ceux qui ont de l'esperience....


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> On voit ceux qui ont de l'esperience....


Ben voui :rose: 
En plus, le Mac résiste très bien au poids des ans et cote très très bien à l'argus


----------



## meldon (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, il y a aussi les Femmes, les Autos :mouais: :rateau:



moui, bof ça m'attire pas trop ça en fait... là oui étonnament je consentirais à faire un effort...


----------



## Imaginus (6 Novembre 2005)

_"Quand on partait de beau matin on voyait Steeve sur les chemins.... A bicyclet-teuuu"_ (avec la voix d'Yves Montant).


----------



## SveDec (6 Novembre 2005)

Génial, je cours m'acheter un vélo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Génial, je cours m'acheter un vélo



T'as un iPod pour aller avec ?


----------



## SveDec (6 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> T'as un iPod pour aller avec ?


Euh, non ...

Bravo, t'as tout gaché


----------



## quetzalk (6 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Génial, je cours m'acheter un vélo



 :mouais: :mouais: 
Mon Dieu quand je vois çà je me dis : pourvu que Steve Jobs ne se mette jamais à :
- manger de l'ail cru en fin de repas
- péter à table
- égorger des chats en public
etc, etc...

  :hein:


----------



## JackosKing (6 Novembre 2005)

Les femmes passent bien avant les mac!
(et les hommes pour les femmes bien entendu)

Les mac sont que de simples objets sans sentiment...


----------



## SveDec (6 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu quand je vois çà je me dis : pourvu que Steve Jobs ne se mette jamais à :
> - manger de l'ail cru en fin de repas
> - péter à table
> - égorger des chats en public
> etc, etc..


Bof, ça je le fais déjà alors ...
ok je sors


----------



## iota (6 Novembre 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Les mac sont que de simples objets sans sentiment...


Je connais des hommes et des femmes qui correspondent à cette description... 

@+
iota


----------



## quetzalk (6 Novembre 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes passent bien avant les mac!
> (et les hommes pour les femmes bien entendu)
> 
> Les mac sont que de simples objets sans sentiment...



Tu devrais avoir honte de dire des trucs pareils... :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (6 Novembre 2005)

-Non y'a aussi les vehicules familliaux avec une couleur affreuse (je peux pas non je peux pas accepter ca). 
-Le powermac G5 quad que je peux pas avoir.
-Mon voisin qui sourit trop à ma femme.
-Mes collegues feminine qui me sourient trop.
-Ma belle mere qui se sent obliger de venir le week end prochain


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas des rayures: des rayons :mouais:




Avec du miel et des abeilles....

Je fatigue moi .....:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:
> Mon Dieu quand je vois çà je me dis : pourvu que Steve Jobs ne se mette jamais à :
> - manger de l'ail cru en fin de repas
> - péter à table
> ...



Et qui te dit qu'il ne le fait pas déjà.


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et qui te dit qu'il ne le fait pas déjà.



Ben ?  le fait que _vous_ ne le fassiez pas aussi ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2005)

On sait plein de trucs sur Steve (qu'il est végétarien, qu'il a une Mercedes et un vélo,...). Mais il y a au moins un truc que j'ignore à son sujet est : EST-CE QU'IL FAIT CACA ? Merci d'avance pour la réponse.


----------



## meldon (7 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On sait plein de trucs sur Steve (qu'il est végétarien, qu'il a une Mercedes et un vélo,...). Mais il y a au moins un truc que j'ignore à son sujet est : EST-CE QU'IL FAIT CACA ? Merci d'avance pour la réponse.



Ben non, Steve ne fait pas de déchets, il recycle et crée du compost!


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

D'un autre côté, il ne doit pas en acheter beaucoup, Steve, des produits apple... C'est un peu comme demander à un boulanger s'il achete beaucoup de pain


----------



## xaben (7 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On sait plein de trucs sur Steve (qu'il est végétarien, qu'il a une Mercedes et un vélo,...). Mais il y a au moins un truc que j'ignore à son sujet est : EST-CE QU'IL FAIT CACA ? Merci d'avance pour la réponse.



Ah bon végétarien ? va falloir que j'abandonne mon steak frite salade a la belge alors ... bouuuuuh 
  :love: 

pour la mercedes je vais attendre un peu je viens de m'acheter un ipod j'ai plus de sous et le vélo .... je l'ai déjààààààà et y aussi des rayons nananinanereeeeuuu  :love: :love: :love: 


pour caca ... ben heu moi non plus je fais pas (ou une fois par semaine) 

 


okok je file en cours ------>>> marketing j'arriiiiive


----------



## SveDec (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben ?  le fait que _vous_ ne le fassiez pas aussi ! :love:


Ouf, ils ont l'air de ne pas avoir vu mon post


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, Steve ne fait pas de déchets, il recycle et crée du compost!



Là, tu me rassures. Je me disais : c'est pas possible, notre grand gourou ne peut pas être comme nous car il est au-dessus de ces contingences bassement matérialistes.  



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, il ne doit pas en acheter beaucoup, Steve, des produits apple... C'est un peu comme demander à un boulanger s'il achete beaucoup de pain



Ben non. Il préfère les produits Microsoft. Mais chut, faut pas le dire.   



			
				SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, ils ont l'air de ne pas avoir vu mon post



Moi si, je l'ai vu. Bourreau de chat !


----------



## JackosKing (8 Novembre 2005)

Parfois j'ai vraiment l'impression que certaines personnes appartiennent à une secte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Parfois j'ai vraiment l'impression que certaines personnes appartiennent à une secte



Contre les sectes qui font "bzzzzzzzzz", il y a Baillon jaune. Et contre les sectes qui font 'crcrcrcr", il y a Baillon vert. Baillon jaune, Baillon vert, les 2 font la paire.


----------



## SveDec (8 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi si, je l'ai vu. Bourreau de chat !


En même temps, les chats ça bouffe les canards


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, les chats ça bouffe les canards



Quelle horreur ! :affraid: 

Mais qu'ils y viennent. Je les attends de pied ferme.


----------



## SveDec (8 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

>


Un canard macintoshien et tireur d'élite, ya que chez nous qu'on voit ça :love:


----------



## ederntal (8 Novembre 2005)

Aubergiste, une pinte!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

tu te crois ou? au bar?


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ... au bar?


Ben, on y est :mouais: 
Ah non  
Bon, j'anticipe :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Un canard macintoshien et tireur d'élite, ya que chez nous qu'on voit ça :love:



Tu vois. Tu as bien fait de venir.


----------



## meldon (9 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois. Tu as bien fait de venir.


c'est clair! Un icanard itireur d'élite ipostant sur un iforum, ifallait être sur imacgénération pour l'ivoir. aïlle (enfin i) j'ai un itic moi j'i l'impression.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair! Un icanard itireur d'élite ipostant sur un iforum, ifallait être sur imacgénération pour l'ivoir. aïlle (enfin i) j'ai un itic moi j'i l'impression.



Hi, hi, hi !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi, hi !


non : 
i, i, i !


----------



## meldon (9 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> non :
> i, i, i !









 (oui là il faut réfléchir i -> aie -> i, i, i -> aïe, aïe, aïe -> caramba -> mexicain  )


----------



## yret (9 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu te crois ou? au bar?



Maintenant, il peut y croire !


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant qu'il a un vélo, il va lancer un nouveau truc qui va faire fureur : le Podcycling. Faire du vélo en écoutant sa musique sur son iPod.


Dis, il n'a pas un vulgaire vélo, il a un iVélo !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dis, il n'a pas un vulgaire vélo, il a un iVélo !



Autant pour moi.

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## SveDec (9 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi.
> 
> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


Steeve parle latin ???
Vite, mes anciens cours !!


----------



## krystof (9 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dis, il n'a pas un vulgaire vélo, il a un iVélo !




La différence entre le iVélo et le vélo, c'est la selle, c'est ça ? En forme de i ?


----------



## iota (9 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre le iVélo et le vélo, c'est la selle, c'est ça ? En forme de i ?


Non, en fait à la place du guidon t'as une molette tactille !

@+
iota


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre le iVélo et le vélo, c'est la selle, c'est ça ? En forme de i ?


Exactement.

Sauf qu'il manque le point sur le *i*


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, il peut y croire !


Chouette un modo musclé


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre le iVélo et le vélo, c'est la selle, c'est ça ? En forme de i ?


Pour les régimes . . :rateau:


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre le iVélo et le vélo, c'est la selle, c'est ça ? En forme de i ?


La selle en forme de *i* ?  Bizarre :mouais:

Et l'isoselle ? Hein ? Elle est pointue aux 4 coins... comme le triangle ?


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Novembre 2005)

Pour pedaler debout....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Steeve parle latin ???



Oui monsieur. Et là, il vient de se mettre au chinois. Si ça te tente...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pour pedaler debout....


Huh je suis pas sûr que t'aies "saisi"


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh je suis pas sûr que t'aies "saisi"




j'en suis certain....

:mouais: :mouais: Jean_Claude sort de son corps....:hein:


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre le iVélo et le vélo, c'est la selle, c'est ça ? En forme de i ?


Le iVélo est constiué d'un iCadre, iPédalier, iGuidon, etc.
Et surtout, sinon il ne peut pas rouler, de 2 iRoues.

Finalement le iVélo devrait ressembler à ça :

I I I


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Sur le iVélo, pour pouvoir le vendre moins cher, la selle est en option.


----------



## SveDec (12 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui monsieur. Et là, il vient de se mettre au chinois. Si ça te tente...


Me***, j'avais appris le japonais par précaution, ben j'me suis planté 

Sinon, je fais une collecte, pour m'acheter mon aïeVélo, s'il y a de généreux donnateurs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je fais une collecte, pour m'acheter mon aïeVélo, s'il y a de généreux donnateurs



pour commencer voila déjà des iPédales:


----------



## SveDec (12 Novembre 2005)

Mmmh ...
Disons qu'il y a un début à tout, même à mon aïeVélo 
Par contre après, j'vais avoir besoin d'un iBricoleur pour monter tout ça :s


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh ...
> Disons qu'il y a un début à tout, même à mon aïeVélo
> Par contre après, j'vais avoir besoin d'un iBricoleur pour monter tout ça :s



Là, faut pas compter sur moi. La bricole et moi, ça fait deux.


----------



## SveDec (12 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Là, faut pas compter sur moi. La bricole et moi, ça fait deux.


Ah mais attention, le bricolage, ça n'est pas l'iBricolage !!
Toute la différence est dans ... le i


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2005)

Pour le *iVélo* de Steeve j'ai cherché partout des *iPneus*.
Mais aucun n'avait supporté l'attaque du *i* pointu : ils étaient tous crevés !

   

Que faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour le *iVélo* de Steeve j'ai cherché partout des *iPneus*.
> Mais aucun n'avait supporté l'attaque du *i* pointu : ils étaient tous crevés !
> 
> 
> ...



Colle des *iRustines* et regonfle-les avec une *iPompe à vélo*.


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Colle des *iRustines* et regonfle-les avec une *iPompe à vélo*.


Rectification : *iPompe à iVélo* 

Naturellement le gonflage ne peut être que virtuel, par exemple en utilisant le logiciel bien connu *iPompe* de la célèbre firme *iShadoks*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rectification : *iPompe à iVélo*
> 
> Naturellement le gonflage ne peut être que virtuel, par exemple en utilisant le logiciel bien connu *iPompe* de la célèbre firme *iShadoks*



Merci d'avoir rectifié.


----------

